# adderall please!!!!



## bigedawg23 (Mar 2, 2011)

I wish I lived in a place where I could go out and by whatever I wanted whenever I wanted. I used to live in TN but have recently moved to NC so I lost all my connections and starting over in a new place sux!!!!! I live close to a college so there's a few college kids I met up here that got some meds. 1 got xanax's & the other got adderall. Damn the things I got accomplished while on them. The guy with the add's graduated and moved home now the only thing I have a connection with is the xanax's oh, and methadone. Get this, they have a methadone clinic in this town and many in this state but they won't legalize marijuana??? WTF???? anyways, anyone tried any of these online pharmacies with any luck? I checked out a few of them but kind of like the sponsors here I really didn't want to try them until I got some good info on them. Or if anyone has any extra they would be willing to send me..send me a PM and we'll work out the details...


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 2, 2011)

Mexico


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 2, 2011)

I looked it up, for I didn't know what it was...would it be alike Ephi?

I mean, would that be the closest in the gear family? or clen


----------



## bigedawg23 (Mar 2, 2011)

a little more intense than eph...a lot better too...last longer...


----------



## Retlaw (Mar 2, 2011)

Im thinking a 12 step program ?


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 2, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Im thinking a 12 step program ?


thats funny, Retlaw. Im surprised people actually ask for narcotics on this site. What if the dude was the police? I send you pills, you send me to jail... Yeah.. Im good on that one!!!


----------



## vortrit (Mar 2, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> thats funny, Retlaw. Im surprised people actually ask for narcotics on this site. What if the dude was the police? I send you pills, you send me to jail... Yeah.. Im good on that one!!!



There have been a few threads of people coming on here and asking where to score weed from.


----------



## jlacap (Mar 2, 2011)

horse jizz works just like adderall.


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 2, 2011)

You could just buy cocaine.  It's way easier to score, trust me.


----------



## bigedawg23 (Mar 2, 2011)

lol,12 steps meetings are for Quitters...and as far as the police goes I'm far from it but then again I guess they wouldn't admit it either. But hey,I figured if anyone had tried a site successfully then why not spread the word to someone that's interested in knowing? Just like people on here ask about source's for gear.Yeah noone comes out and says "Hey try %$#@" but they do say "go to the sponsors section" I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer but I was able to figure that 1 out...besides,what's wrong with a little weed to relax,go to sleep or some adderall to start the day or before a workout session? Or can't a guy just get fucked up anymore without being persecuted?


----------



## vortrit (Mar 2, 2011)

jlacap said:


> horse jizz works just like adderall.



I bet he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 2, 2011)

bigedawg23 said:


> lol,12 steps meetings are for Quitters...and as far as the police goes I'm far from it but then again I guess they wouldn't admit it either. But hey,I figured if anyone had tried a site successfully then why not spread the word to someone that's interested in knowing? Just like people on here ask about source's for gear.Yeah noone comes out and says "Hey try %$#@" but they do say "go to the sponsors section" I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer but I was able to figure that 1 out...besides,what's wrong with a little weed to relax,go to sleep or some adderall to start the day or before a workout session? Or can't a guy just get fucked up anymore without being persecuted?


 Hey man, do what you feel. I could care less what drugs anyone does. Im just pointing out the fact that, I would be very skeptical from anyone, in reguards to "open public record" of any drug transaction, including aas.. If you went to court, or anyone going to court, a post such as the very first one, could and would be used against you. Hey, maybe I'm just a big old pussy in my old age.......


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 2, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> Hey man, do what you feel. I could care less what drugs anyone does. Im just pointing out the fact that, I would be very skeptical from anyone, in reguards to "open public record" of any drug transaction, including aas.. If you went to court, or anyone going to court, a post such as the very first one, could and would be used against you. Hey, maybe I'm just a big old pussy in my old age.......


It's such an easy drug to obtain from Dr.


----------



## Machine455 (Mar 8, 2011)

bigedawg23 said:


> I wish I lived in a place where I could go out and by whatever I wanted whenever I wanted. I used to live in TN but have recently moved to NC so I lost all my connections and starting over in a new place sux!!!!! I live close to a college so there's a few college kids I met up here that got some meds. 1 got xanax's & the other got adderall. Damn the things I got accomplished while on them. The guy with the add's graduated and moved home now the only thing I have a connection with is the xanax's oh, and methadone. Get this, they have a methadone clinic in this town and many in this state but they won't legalize marijuana??? WTF???? anyways, anyone tried any of these online pharmacies with any luck? I checked out a few of them but kind of like the sponsors here I really didn't want to try them until I got some good info on them. Or if anyone has any extra they would be willing to send me..send me a PM and we'll work out the details...


 
Man PLEASE NEVER combine xanax and methadone.  3 very close friends of mine died from combining the two drugs.  When taken together they shut down the part of ur brain that regulates breathing.  They all went to sleep and their respiratory systems failed and they sufficated.  You really have to be careful cause methadone lasts for 72 hours, so u could take a 2mg xanbar 2 days later and suffer the same fate.  If that's not enough to deter you, methadone is one of the hardest opiate addictions to kick.  Because withdrawl symtoms last for over 4 months, relapse rates are extremely high.  Most people get prescribed to suboxone or subutex, milder opiates that help withdrawl.


----------



## awhites1 (Mar 8, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Im thinking a 12 step program ?



yeah


----------



## Machine455 (Mar 8, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> I looked it up, for I didn't know what it was...would it be alike Ephi?
> 
> I mean, would that be the closest in the gear family? or clen


 
It's a combo of 4 amphetamine salts.  Chemical structure is similar to ephi.  It's highly addictive because when it wheres off you feel like dog shit and ur tired but wired, which tempts u to keep poping them to avoid the crash.  Also they are extremely catabolic.  The drug puts ur body in fight or flight mode causing large spikes in cortisol.  It does suppress your appetite profoundly, but any weight loss benefits are far out weighted by its negatives.  I'm actually prescribed to it, but was only taking it to study for the GRE.  Now I don't mess with it.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 8, 2011)

bigedawg23 said:


> I wish I lived in a place where I could go out and by whatever I wanted whenever I wanted. I used to live in TN but have recently moved to NC so I lost all my connections and starting over in a new place sux!!!!! I live close to a college so there's a few college kids I met up here that got some meds. 1 got xanax's & the other got adderall. Damn the things I got accomplished while on them. The guy with the add's graduated and moved home now the only thing I have a connection with is the xanax's oh, and methadone. Get this, they have a methadone clinic in this town and many in this state but they won't legalize marijuana??? WTF???? anyways, anyone tried any of these online pharmacies with any luck? I checked out a few of them but kind of like the sponsors here I really didn't want to try them until I got some good info on them. Or if anyone has any extra they would be willing to send me..send me a PM and we'll work out the details...


Again


----------



## bmw (Mar 8, 2011)

bigedawg23 said:


> I wish I lived in a place where I could go out and by whatever I wanted whenever I wanted. I used to live in TN but have recently moved to NC so I lost all my connections and starting over in a new place sux!!!!! I live close to a college so there's a few college kids I met up here that got some meds. 1 got xanax's & the other got adderall. Damn the things I got accomplished while on them. The guy with the add's graduated and moved home now the only thing I have a connection with is the xanax's oh, and methadone. Get this, they have a methadone clinic in this town and many in this state but they won't legalize marijuana??? WTF???? anyways, anyone tried any of these online pharmacies with any luck? I checked out a few of them but kind of like the sponsors here I really didn't want to try them until I got some good info on them. Or if anyone has any extra they would be willing to send me..send me a PM and we'll work out the details...



tl;dr


----------



## bigedawg23 (Mar 9, 2011)

not the smartest thread I've made..Basically I was hoping to find out is if anyone had used an online site with any luck Kind of luck people rec. sponsors on here. I know the whole"if anyone has any extra" comment raised some suspicion so I apologize for that. Just trying to figure out a way to get it other than actually going to a Dr and trying to BS them...


----------



## awhites1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Adderall is awesome. I had it prescription for years and had a six pack. I loved it so much, it literally made my life better. I had to quit though bc it killed my sex drive so...

Anyways I looked online before myself- it's pretty much impossible to get. They've got that shit on lock down. Your best bet is to see a specialist. A regular doctor won't diagnose you with add. You'll have to go to a specialist and they'll diagnose you and then your regular doc can write your scripts after that. It helped me lose 40lbs and graduate high school. Hold down a job as a top performer for
Several years. I hear ya man


----------



## ROID (Mar 11, 2011)

drug seeker.

He is waiting on someone to PM him to sell him something.

I'm glad my parents weren't drug abusers.


----------



## awhites1 (Mar 11, 2011)

ROID said:


> I'm glad my parents weren't drug abusers.



its amazing how much genetics plays in it. the apple doesn't fall far from the tree sort of thing. 

one of my ex-GF who was severe!! (rehab once, AA twice) alcholic- guess what? her dad was too.
one of my child hood best friends- hooked on cocaine and heroin last i heard- dad was an abusive alcoholic.

But i experimented like crazy in high school with drugs, done pretty much everything and i never got hooked like other friends. i liked a lot of them, i just didn't get all caught up in trying to get high all the time.


----------



## irish_2003 (Mar 11, 2011)

i was unaware that it was acceptable to ask for rec drugs on this board?

to the OP.....you can go to any college campus or college bar and have anything you want within 30 minutes or less.......i used to live in NC and know most areas there.....recs aren't my thing anymore, but we all have a past unfortunately


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 11, 2011)

Not sure about addy's but check out ourunknownsecrets.com or net or something. They have some crazy shit. 

Addy's are the devil. I used to take them all of the time cause my roomates had scripts. I played some serious guitar while I was on them. 

I'm a downer guy...

Isn't that a trip that they have methadone clinics but cannot legalize weed?


----------



## bigedawg23 (Mar 12, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> its amazing how much genetics plays in it. the apple doesn't fall far from the tree sort of thing.
> 
> one of my ex-GF who was severe!! (rehab once, AA twice) alcholic- guess what? her dad was too.
> one of my child hood best friends- hooked on cocaine and heroin last i heard- dad was an abusive alcoholic.
> ...



I agree 100% man. My mom was 53 and she passed away in Oct from liver failure. Genetics scares me to death since I have a 5 yr. old girl. Studies say that a child born to 1 parent that's a drug addict or alcoholic his 50-60% higher rate to use than a child that has sober parents. The percentage jumps to 70-80% if both parents use.They say it's like switching a light switch on when they 1st try it.My drug use didn't start until after I graduate,joined the Army and was stationed in Germany.It's just a totally different place and drug enforcement is not a priority there,at least it wasn't in the early 90's. I was a recreational user the last 4-5 years I was in but once I got my honorable discharge after coming back from the desert,I was wide open.Then my daughter came so I decided to go to rehab.My problem was opiates and benzo's.I'm not exactly "clean" now but I havn't used either 1 of those in over 4 years.I've never been a upper kind of guy but recently a college guy I knew had some,I tried it & loved the feeling of being able to get a lot of shit done.So I was thinking the B12 shots don't work for me so this stuff would be great,Pre-workout...But this being a BB forum I got flamed for asking,which I understand plus it raised some suspicion. I'm def. not LE. Just a guy with no insurance trying to get a heads up on any sites where u can purchase this stuff without a script. Ourunknownsecrets that the guy suggested I had already looked at. They have ritalin,which I havn't tried,but I can only find bad reviews about the site.I thought as many members as there is here someone has bound to have tried 1 of these websites.Oh well, looks like a trip to the DR it is...


----------



## HKfanboy (Mar 13, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Not sure about addy's but check out ourunknownsecrets.com or net or something. They have some crazy shit.
> 
> Addy's are the devil. I used to take them all of the time cause my roomates had scripts. I played some serious guitar while I was on them.
> 
> ...


 Ok it is the Debbil I just got home from the bar with some lil hotties. I wasnt drinkin (On cycle) and a GF of mine gave me a few and I popped em. (figured What the hell at least it will boost my metabolisim for a bit)  Holy Fuck I'm awake as hell (from poppin em 6hrs ago) and so far, in this order, Fucked, Worked out hard as hell, FB posted all over the fuckin place, Kicked the Skanks out, and now I'm crusing IM.....FUCCCKKK never doing this shit again at least blow wears off. (It might be because I never do drugs besides a toke here and there - now a days anyways, back in my college days a diff story)


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 13, 2011)

just bump a few lines coke gich!!!


----------



## Moneytoblow (Mar 14, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Not sure about addy's but check out ourunknownsecrets.com or net or something. They have some crazy shit.
> 
> Addy's are the devil. I used to take them all of the time cause my roomates had scripts. I played some serious guitar while I was on them.
> 
> ...


 
That site looks to be of scamming origin.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 14, 2011)

Moneytoblow said:


> That site looks to be of scamming origin.


 

Never used it personally but have a really good friend that vouches for them so I'll have to stand by him.


----------



## mkhughes (Mar 30, 2012)

awhites1 said:


> Adderall is awesome. I had it prescription for years and had a six pack. I loved it so much, it literally made my life better. I had to quit though bc it killed my sex drive so...
> 
> Anyways I looked online before myself- it's pretty much impossible to get. They've got that shit on lock down. Your best bet is to see a specialist. A regular doctor won't diagnose you with add. You'll have to go to a specialist and they'll diagnose you and then your regular doc can write your scripts after that. It helped me lose 40lbs and graduate high school. Hold down a job as a top performer for
> Several years. I hear ya man



yeah, I'm sooooo with this dude. i don't work out, at all, ever. I rode my bike up the block yesterday and got winded and had to come sit on the sofa. It's okay though because I have good genes. 5'8, 130, I'll sit on the sofa, thank you.  I just  need adderall or vyvanse to do insane amounts of freelance work to make up for all the money i spent through my 20's and 30's on bar tabs and the occasional gram of overpriced coke. Quite ironic...needing drugs in order to pay for drugs... epic. Seriously, you guys can bust on my all you want. I like myself, I'm pretty hot, I've got mad work coming in, and I need more than my dr. prescribes. So, if you want to hate, I'll read it and be entertained, because I am a troller extraordinaire. And I can appreciate anyone who capitalizes on another person's weakness. That's what's up. So, adderall, vyvanse, hit me up. emkayhues@gmail.com.


----------



## mkhughes (Mar 30, 2012)

dude, you guys are blocking my ish to censor me before it gets posted? So un-American. I'll just post another one in code language. thanks


----------



## mkhughes (Mar 30, 2012)

but wait, that random short post went straight on the board. Is there something wonky going on here?


----------



## mkhughes (Mar 30, 2012)

so when do folks get on here and post stuff?


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 30, 2012)

tit pic or gtfo^^^


----------



## S_walker (Mar 30, 2012)

30mg of adderall is a great pre-work out LOL, weed is for post workout!

you might check out "deep web" i've heard you can buy all sorts of shit on there, but i have no first hand knowledge. fuck i don't even know how to get on there lmao


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 30, 2012)

Silk Road maybe?


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 30, 2012)

A rat I know has a ton of adderall, Has a monthly script for it. He doesn't sell it though. The rat has been offered a pretty penny for it thought. He'd be one rich rat if he wanted to risk it. Funny what people will pay for abusing drugs while others actually need the medication.

Around finals the price of one pill is the price of a whole bottle, insane how the blackmarket works.


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 30, 2012)

Machine455 said:


> It's highly addictive because when it wheres off you feel like dog shit and ur tired but wired, which tempts u to keep poping them to avoid the crash.



That's a individual type of thing, comes down to your personality. Maybe my rat is one of the lucky ones but he has no idea what it's like to be addicted to anything (Even the high class controlled drugs).


----------



## blergs. (Mar 30, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> Im thinking a 12 step program ?



Yahh thats what I am thinking also...


----------



## S_walker (Mar 30, 2012)

I have a medical need and a real dr writes my Rx. Honest


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 30, 2012)

I fucking love drugs!!!!

I used to have a job unloading appliances from semis all day(sucked ass) and one of my co-workers had a prescription for addys.
He gave me one, and I was bouncing off the walls. I fucking ripped my shirt off in the warehouse and just went to town like a one man wrecking crew, unloading all kinds of shit by myself. I picked up an old stove that needed to be hauled away, and launched it through the air lol. I also shot 200mg of suspension before work that day. Good times.

The first time I ever took it was senior year of high school. I felt so focused it was amazing.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 31, 2012)

bigedawg23 said:


> I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer



Understatement


----------



## Watson (Mar 31, 2012)

mkhughes said:


> so when do folks get on here and post stuff?



yes officer, we are all law abiding citizens here! any references to illegal matters are purely for comical purposes! nobody on this site would ever break a law under ANY circumstances,
btw
hope u shoot urself in the foot shithead


----------



## SugarMe77 (Apr 9, 2012)

bigedawg23 said:


> I wish I lived in a place where I could go out and by whatever I wanted whenever I wanted. I used to live in TN but have recently moved to NC so I lost all my connections and starting over in a new place sux!!!!! I live close to a college so there's a few college kids I met up here that got some meds. 1 got xanax's & the other got adderall. Damn the things I got accomplished while on them. The guy with the add's graduated and moved home now the only thing I have a connection with is the xanax's oh, and methadone. Get this, they have a methadone clinic in this town and many in this state but they won't legalize marijuana??? WTF???? anyways, anyone tried any of these online pharmacies with any luck? I checked out a few of them but kind of like the sponsors here I really didn't want to try them until I got some good info on them. Or if anyone has any extra they would be willing to send me..send me a PM and we'll work out the details...




any luck?? if so I am curious if you willing to chat. thanks .


----------



## gamma (Apr 10, 2012)

awhites1 said:


> Adderall is awesome. I had it prescription for years and had a six pack. I loved it so much, it literally made my life better. I had to quit though bc it killed my sex drive so...
> 
> Anyways I looked online before myself- it's pretty much impossible to get. They've got that shit on lock down. Your best bet is to see a specialist. A regular doctor won't diagnose you with add. You'll have to go to a specialist and they'll diagnose you and then your regular doc can write your scripts after that. It helped me lose 40lbs and graduate high school. Hold down a job as a top performer for
> Several years. I hear ya man


I just ask my Family doc about em and he ask me a few questions about what was going on and wrote me scrip.


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 10, 2012)

bigedawg23 said:


> I wish I lived in a place where I could go out and by whatever I wanted whenever I wanted. I used to live in TN but have recently moved to NC so I lost all my connections and starting over in a new place sux!!!!! I live close to a college so there's a few college kids I met up here that got some meds. 1 got xanax's & the other got adderall. Damn the things I got accomplished while on them. The guy with the add's graduated and moved home now the only thing I have a connection with is the xanax's oh, and methadone. Get this, they have a methadone clinic in this town and many in this state but they won't legalize marijuana??? WTF???? anyways, anyone tried any of these online pharmacies with any luck? I checked out a few of them but kind of like the sponsors here I really didn't want to try them until I got some good info on them. Or if anyone has any extra they would be willing to send me..send me a PM and we'll work out the details...


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 10, 2012)

mkhughes said:


> yeah, I'm sooooo with this dude. i don't work out, at all, ever. I rode my bike up the block yesterday and got winded and had to come sit on the sofa. It's okay though because I have good genes. 5'8, 130, I'll sit on the sofa, thank you.  I just  need adderall or vyvanse to do insane amounts of freelance work to make up for all the money i spent through my 20's and 30's on bar tabs and the occasional gram of overpriced coke. Quite ironic...needing drugs in order to pay for drugs... epic. Seriously, you guys can bust on my all you want. I like myself, I'm pretty hot, I've got mad work coming in, and I need more than my dr. prescribes. So, if you want to hate, I'll read it and be entertained, because I am a troller extraordinaire. And I can appreciate anyone who capitalizes on another person's weakness. That's what's up. So, adderall, vyvanse, hit me up. emkayhues@gmail.com.




^^^ban this clown


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 10, 2012)

SugarMe77 said:


> any luck?? if so I am curious if you willing to chat. thanks .




^^^this one too


----------



## blergs. (Apr 10, 2012)

mkhughes said:


> yeah, I'm sooooo with this dude. i don't work out, at all, ever. I rode my bike up the block yesterday and got winded and had to come sit on the sofa. It's okay though because I have good genes. 5'8, 130, I'll sit on the sofa, thank you.  I just  need adderall or vyvanse to do insane amounts of freelance work to make up for all the money i spent through my 20's and 30's on bar tabs and the occasional gram of overpriced coke. Quite ironic...needing drugs in order to pay for drugs... epic. Seriously, you guys can bust on my all you want. I like myself, I'm pretty hot, I've got mad work coming in, and I need more than my dr. prescribes. So, if you want to hate, I'll read it and be entertained, because I am a troller extraordinaire. And I can appreciate anyone who capitalizes on another person's weakness. That's what's up. So, adderall, vyvanse, hit me up. emkayhues@gmail.com.



Your everything I dont ever want my kids or family to be....


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 10, 2012)

sponsor here with mex in the title


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 11, 2012)

I like to take 2 adipex, 2 addys crush em up real good and mix em in about 2 grams of yayo... Gets the ole heart rate up..


----------



## crazyotter (Apr 11, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> I like to take 2 adipex, 2 addys crush em up real good and mix em in about 2 grams of yayo... Gets the ole heart rate up..



That wont even get me out of bed. lol


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 11, 2012)

SugarMe77 said:


> any luck?? if so I am curious if you willing to chat. thanks .


^^^ yea this is what we need.. Noobs with 10 post on AG making drug deals...


----------



## gamma (Apr 11, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> ^^^ yea this is what we need.. Noobs with 10 post on AG making drug deals...




its not considered drug dealing if its not for human consumption..................i am sure its rat poison or some shit ........... good luck


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 11, 2012)

gamma said:


> its not considered drug dealing if its not for human consumption..................i am sure its rat poison or some shit ........... good luck



And LE is just sitting back and laughing their ass off


----------

